# Worm drive oil



## MacIndustries (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi guys, I've been watching this site for a while now and never posted a thread or replied because all of my questions were being asked by other members. However, I checked the oil in my wormdrive saw and noticed it's a little low. Can i use an automotive or some type of gear oil to put in it? or do i have to use oil made by the saw's manufaturer...Thanks....Oh!..by the way....my name is Mac...and ....I'm a tool addict....


----------



## maj (Mar 13, 2006)

Use the manufacturers recommended oil just for piece of mind.


----------



## OntarioFramer (Apr 27, 2006)

I use the oil they recommend and thats SKil heavy-duty worm drive saw lubricant. It comes in a 240ml squeeze tube and you can buy it for 6 bucks at any home depot


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

I used automotive gear oil in one of my saws many years ago and it is still going strong. 
I figure saw manufacturers make saws, not oil, so they must be just packaging the automotive stuff to make an extra buck. Saw gears won't get anywhere near the pressure and wear as an automotive differential. People who buy bottled water often end up drinking the same stuff the the city supplies out of the faucet. They just pay a lot more for it.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

I use GL5 in mine


----------



## MellowYellow (Nov 14, 2007)

*Gear Oil*

Here is a simple test: Put some fresh hypoid gear oil (GL5 rating) in your saw and run it for a few minutes. Then take the filler plug off and see what the condition is. I tried the Milwaukee brand in my Skil 77 once and when the plug came off it looked like shaving cream inside... The oil had foamed up so much it came bublling out of the filler hole! Use whatever but run the test as I said. If you see little or no foam when you pull the plug then you are good to go... :thumbsup:


----------

